# Connecting Palm Tungsten E



## ddaley (Jan 2, 2012)

I was cleaning out my desk and found my ancient Palm Tungsten E device.  I decided to try to connect it to my computer.  I installed JPilot and plugged in the device.  When I activate sync mode, I see this in dmesg:


```
ugen3.2: <Palm, Inc.> at usbus3
uvisor0: <Palm, Inc. Palm Handheld, class 0/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 2> on usbus3
```

If I tell jpilot to sync using /dev/ugen3.2, I get permission denied.  Can I mount this device in some way so that jpilot can access it?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 2, 2012)

Make sure your user has permissions to the device, either in /etc/devfs.rules or with devd(8).


----------



## ddaley (Jan 2, 2012)

I did add this to devfs.conf


```
perm /dev/ugen3.2 0666
```

here is the result of [CMD="ll"] /dev/ugen3*[/CMD]


```
lrw-rw-rw-  1 root  operator     9B Jan  1 18:48 /dev/ugen3.1 -> usb/3.1.0
lrw-rw-rw-  1 root  operator     9B Jan  1 18:48 /dev/ugen3.2 -> usb/3.2.0
```

ugen3.2 is a link to usb/3.2.0, so I also tried adding this to devfs.conf


```
perm /dev/usb 0776
perm /dev/usb/3.2.0 0666
```

However, doing [CMD="ll"] /dev/usb[/CMD] gives permission denied still.  I tried this [CMD="sudo"] chmod g+x /dev/usb[/CMD]

After doing that, then doing [CMD="ll"] /dev/usb/3.2.*[/CMD] yields:


```
crw-rw-rw-  1 root  operator    0, 186 Jan  1 19:59 /dev/usb/3.2.0
crw-rw-rw-  1 root  operator    0, 188 Jan  1 19:59 /dev/usb/3.2.1
crw-rw-rw-  1 root  operator    0, 189 Jan  1 19:59 /dev/usb/3.2.2
```

But jpilot then gets 


```
pi_bind error: /dev/ugen3.2 Invalid argument
Check your sync port and settings
Exiting with status SYNC_ERROR_BIND
Finished.
```


----------



## ddaley (Jan 2, 2012)

I figure that I am doing something wrong... I am still a FreeBSD newb.


----------



## ddaley (Jan 2, 2012)

I think I got it to communicate with the device.  I had to tell jpilot to use "port" usb:3.2

It seems to be communicating with the device, though I haven't been able to sync to it yet.


----------

